# For all you Boer Goat people



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how Gauge died?

I just happened to be on the goat factory looking and noticed his straw prices had doubled. Then I saw the all caps DECEASED across it. I know this had to be fairly recently because I've been looking pretty hard for prospective AI bucks as of late.

Its just a bummer because he was such a great buck. I always liked him but never had anything off him because everyone seems to be adding Gauge to their lines. Now I wish I did.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is sad.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, i didnt know that. :sigh: he was a nice buck. I bet it will be in the next edition of "Goat Rancher" Gauger was in their ads all the time.
:shrug:


----------

